# Brave New World TV Series Announced at Syfy



## Cli-Fi (May 6, 2015)

I sure do hope that some 12 Monkeys inspiration rubs off on them. 

http://deadline.com/2015/05/aldous-...to-be-developed-by-syfy-amblin-tv-1201421283/

Syfy shockingly might be headed into the right direction. They still, however, need to find that one breakout hit. Stretch the budget a little why don't ya?


----------



## REBerg (May 6, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> Syfy shockingly might be headed into the right direction.


You might be right. _Dark Matter_ premiers on SyFy June 12. Trailer looks good, but most trailers do.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 6, 2015)

REBerg said:


> You might be right. _Dark Matter_ premiers on SyFy June 12. Trailer looks good, but most trailers do.



Woah. How did I miss this?! Granted, I don't watch Syfy now that 12 monkeys is over, but...still I keep up with all the latest industry news. I don't remember this one.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 8, 2015)

I just don't see how Brave New World could really work as a tv series.


----------

